# Red Alert 2 Lan Problems



## tingsnet (May 30, 2007)

hi its me tingsnet, hop u can help my problem...i hav a internet cafe with 8 pc's ..All the Lan games installed is okey except the Red alert 2..this is the situation...wen we play red alert 2 multiplayer it can communicate each other, and wen we started to play about 20 0r 40 minutes the connection will get error...how can i fix it? i already installed the ipx/spx...

as i read the forums here in techguy..they said red alert 2 needed a Mac address.. wer can i put or configure the mac address for the red alert?


thanx u...hop u answer my question...plz help my guy..

God Bless


tingsnet


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

What is the exact error, and how are you connected? Via a switch/hub/router?


----------



## tingsnet (May 30, 2007)

the connection will be error if we play about 20 to 40 minutes...wer using a hub directly to Lan...and every pc hav an individual I.P add..example pc 1, is 192.168.0.11 and pc 2 is 192.168.0.12 and so on...is any problem to our network? but all install Lan Games here is okey...only red alert 2 is the problem...

tanx.....


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

OK, you said hub. Some people may be confused on the terminology. A hub is not really what you should have for LAN games, you should use a switch. Did you mean a switch?

Second, what are the windows OSes are you using?


----------



## tingsnet (May 30, 2007)

yes, a switch... im using windows xp sp2..


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

How many computers are playing at the same time when this error occurs?


----------



## tingsnet (May 30, 2007)

everytime we play mulitiplayer...the conection will be error...if we play one on one, the connection will error..


----------

